# تصنيف الطائرات



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

تصنيف الطائرات


تصنف الطائرات إلى ثلاثة مراتب أساسية: الطائرات التجارية و الطائرات الحربية و طائرات الملاحة الجوية العامة، و كل منها يندرج تحت رعاية انتداب حكومي و قوانين العمل.

أ-الطائرات التجارية:

الطائرات التجارية هي تلك الطائرات المستخدمة لجني الربح المادي وذلك إما بنقل المسافرين أو بنقل البضائع لقاء الأجر، نظمت هذه العملية بشكل تام في الولايات المتحدة من قبل إدارة الملاحة الجوية الفيدرالية (FAA)، و في كندا من قبل "نقل كندا" ، وفي بقية الدول من قبل مسؤولي الملاحة الجوية الوطنية.

تقدم مصانع الطائرات التجارية الحديثة العملاقة – مثل شركة (Boeing) في الولايات المتحدة و(Airbus) في أوربا – أنواعاً كثيرة من الطائرات ذات السعات المختلفة،ويمكن للطائرة النفاثة الحالية أن تحمل ما بين 100 إلى أكثر من500 مسافر إلى أي مكان في العالم في رحلة طويلة أو قصيرة.

منذ العام 1976 نقلت شركة الكونكورد (الطائرة فوق-الصوتية)(SST) البريطانية الفرنسية مسافرين بسرعة تبلغ ضعفي سرعة الصوت، تعمل الكونكورد لحساب الطيران البريطاني و الطيران الفرنسي و تحمل علم كلا الدولتين و اللتين مولتا عملية تطويرها خلال الفترة 1960-1970.
كان لدى الولايات المتحدة برنامج شركة طائرات فوق صوتية (SST) لكنه ألغي بسبب المشاكل البيئية و المالية عام 1971.



نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي


(في الصورة طائرة البريد من طراز Boeing 747 و هي تحمل البريد في مطار نيوجيرسي-أمريكا)






نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي





ب-الطائرات الحربية:





نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي





(في الصورة المقاتلة الروسية Mig29)

غالباً ما تصنف الطائرات الحربية إلى أربع أصناف: المحاربة، الناقلة (الحاملة)، التدريبية، الاستطلاعية. و تصنف الطائرات المحاربة بشكل عام إلى مقاتلة أو قاذفة على الرغم من أن بعض الطائرات تتمتع بالميزتين معاً.

تصمم الطائرات المقاتلة لكي تشتبك في الصراع جواً مع الطائرات الأخرى، سواء في الحالات الدفاعية أو الحالات الهجومية، كثير من الطائرات المقاتلة منذ فترة الخمسينيات (1950) كانت قادرة على الطيران بسرعة 2ماخ (واحد ماخ يعني أن سرعة الطائرة تساوي سرعة الصوت في الهواء)، بعض الطائرات المقاتلة لها دور في الهجوم الأرضي أيضاً و تصمم لحمل أسلحة (جو - جـو) مثل الصواريخ وأسلحة (جو – أرض ) مثل القنابل.

نذكر من الطائرات المقاتلة إعصار بانافيا) (Panavia Tornado)، النسر(Boeing F-15 Eagle) ،(Lockheed-Martin F-16)، الصقر (Falcon) ،(MiG-29 Fulcrum) ،(the Su-27 Flanker).

تصمم الطائرات القاذفة لحمل أسلحة (جو – أرض) ثقيلة الأوزان ثم يكون عليها أن تخترق أو أن تتفادى دفاعات العدو لكي تتمكن من إيصال هذه الأسلحة إلى منطقة القصف.

بعض القاذفات الشهيرة تتضمن: (Boeing B-52) ،(Boeing B-1)، الطائرة المتخفية (Northrop-Grumman B-2 stealth bomber) .

صممت الطائرات القاذفة -مثل (B-52)- لتطير على ارتفاعات منخفضة وذلك تبعاً للتضاريس، لكي تطير تحت مجال رادارات العدو الدفاعية، بينما الطائرات الأخرى -مثل (B-2)- قد تستخدم تقنية مشوش الرادار-الدفاعي لكي تطير بدون مراقبة فعلياً.

إن طائرات النقل الحربية (الطائرات الحاملة) هذه الأيام قادرة على حمل خزانات ضخمة أو ناقلة أشخاص مسلحة أو معدات مدفعية و حتى طائرات صغيرة الحجم.

نذكر بعض الطائرات الحاملة مثل: العملاق (Giant Lockheed C-5B) و (Boeing C-17) و اللتان صممتا خصيصاُ لمثل هذه المهمات. 

تستطيع بعض الطائرات الناقلة القيام بدور مزدوج كمحطات وقود طيارة إذ تقوم هذه الطائرات بتزويد مختلف أنواع الطائرات بالوقود أثناء طيرانها،و كمثال على هذه الخزانات نذكر (Boeing KC-135) و (KC-10).

يخضع كل الطيارين الحربيين إلى تدريب قاسٍ و برنامج تعليمي باستخدام طائرات حربية تدريبية من أجل إعدادهم للقيادة الطائرات العالية الأداء. نموذجياً يبدأ الطيارون الطيران التدريبي بالمحاكيات البسيطة و الطائرات ذات الدفع المروحي، و ينتقلوا إلى طائرات نفاثة بدائية قبل أن يتخصصوا في سلك المهنة متضمناً ذلك المقاتلات أو القاذفات أو الناقلات.

نذكر بعض طائرات التدريب الحربية مثل: (T-34 Mentor) ، (T-37 ) ، (T-38) ، الصقر (Boeing T-45 Goshawk).

و الصنف الأخير من الطائرات الحربية هو الطائرات الاستطلاعية، أو طائرات المراقبة، إذ كانت الطائرة الجاسوسة (Lockheed U-2 spy plane) في أعوام الخمسينيات 1950 هي بداية الطائرات الاستطلاعية و منذ ذلك الحين طورت طائرات المراقبة خصيصاً لأجل المهمات عالية الخصوصية. و تتربع على عرش طائرات المراقبة الطائرة (Lockheed SR-71) وهي طائرة ذات المقعدين تستخدم محركات مخصصة و الوقود للوصول إلى ارتفاعات أكثر من 25000متر (80.000 قدم) و تسير بسرعة أكثر من 3 ماخ.



نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي


- طائرة T-33 - 
طائرة مقاتلة سبق الحديث عنها تابعة لقوات حلف شمال الأطلس أو NATO.



نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي


- الطائرة الجاسوسية
F-117A -
يتعذر اكتشافها من خلال الرادار كما أنها مجهزة بمعدات إلكترونية للتشويش على رادارات العدو من أجل التغطية على الطائرات المرافقة.

ج- طائرات الملاحة الجوية العامة:

طائرات الملاحة العامة هي الطائرة المعتمدة و المضمونة من أجل العمليات الخاصة أو غير التجارية.
يدخل في نطاق الطائرات الشخصية (طائرات الأغراض الذاتية) طائرات ابتداءً من الطائرة البسيطة أحادية المقعد و الطائرات الخفيفة الوزن و حتى الطائرات الأنيقة مزدوجة المحرك المروحي التوربيني و التي تحمل 8 أشخاص، معظم الطائرات التجارية تتطلب مزيداً من الأداء الموثوق و مجالاً أكبر و قدرة على تحمل مختلف أنواع تقلبات الطقس.

هناك أيضاً مرتبة أخرى من مراتب طائرات الملاحة العامة ألا وهي الطائرات الزراعية، إذ تحتاج الحقول الضخمة إلى طرق مناسبة لرش الأسمدة و المبيدات الحشرية فوق تلك المساحات الكبيرة وهذا يحتاج إلى نوع متخصص جداً من الطائرات والتي تكون قادرة على الرش و التعرج بالإضافة إلى أن تكون ذات قدرة كبيرة على المناورة و حمل عدة مئات باوندات من الكيماويات، و يمكننا رؤية الطائرات الزراعية تحوم على ارتفاعات منخفضة فوق الحقول، ولكن وبما أنها غير متخصصة في الملاحة المنتظمة فإن طائرات الرش لا تحتوي على أجهزة الملاحة عالية التقنية أو أجهزة معقدة.

---------------
تحيــــــــــــاتي


( منقول للإطلاع والفائده )​


----------

